# Allied Telesis plappert geheime Hintertür aus



## Newsfeed (27 Mai 2011)

Der japanische Hersteller von Netzwerkequipment hat versehentlich ein internes Dokument in seinem Supportbereich veröffentlicht, das Backdoors in sämtlichen Produkten beschreibt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

